# Whorled Phyllotaxy



## bho_expertz (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi MJers,

Have found this elsewhere:

*"Basically phyllotaxy is the arrangement of leaves in your plants, the average MJ plant has opposite, and alternate leaf patterns. The MJ plant starts out it's life with opposite phyllotaxy, meaning that the leaves are arranged on opposite sides at the same spot along the stem (two per node). As many growers know that will turn into alternate phyllotaxy, meaning that the leaves will still grow on opposite sides of the meristem, but not at the same level.

Whorled phyllotaxy however means that the plants will grow more than two leaves per node. So if anybody has ever wondered why their plants grow more leaves it's whorled phyllotaxy, it's genetic as far as I know."*

And i have that in at least two of my plants. Think that the problem is going to disappear in time, except for this one ( Ganesh ):




For what i can see it will start to develop two nodes like if i have topped her what i didn't. And it has 3 leaves instead of 2.

Also have this one ( Safari ) that is very very weird:



What do you guys think ? Does anyone have more info about this whorled stuff :doh: ?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh you smooth talker you whorled phyllotaxy you. Good to know! Thanks for the new word and description.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 9, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Oh you smooth talker you whorled phyllotaxy you. Good to know! Thanks for the new word and description.


 
:holysheep:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2011)

Why do you think this is a *problem*?  The plant will grow like any other.  I have found that this is more common in males than females.  The ones I had were all male and produced the three leaves their whole lives--until I pulled them and threw them away when they presented male.

The Safari Mix seedling looks burned.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 9, 2011)

Because it is not usual it is a problem ... And now with that news about the possible male is even a bigger one


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 9, 2011)

My SVF is a 3-leafer when she veg's. 4 and 5 leaf during flower


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 9, 2011)

My Mango mom does the same as OGK's SVF.

 I had plants do look like the baby safari when my ph meter was off...read 6.0 when it was actually 4.0. So would mine be considered self imposed whorl


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2011)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> My Mango mom does the same as OGK's SVF.
> 
> I had plants do look like the baby safari when my ph meter was off...read 6.0 when it was actually 4.0. So would mine be considered self imposed whorl



LOL, self imposed whorl.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 9, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> My SVF is a 3-leafer when she veg's. 4 and 5 leaf during flower


 
So females also ... Nice


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 9, 2011)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> My Mango mom does the same as OGK's SVF.
> 
> I had plants do look like the baby safari when my ph meter was off...read 6.0 when it was actually 4.0. So would mine be considered self imposed whorl


 
More females ... Feeling happier


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 9, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> LOL, self imposed whorl.


----------



## mountain man (Apr 10, 2011)

imagine whirledpeas


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 11, 2011)

mountain man said:
			
		

> imagine whirledpeas


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 14, 2011)

this anomaly usually corrects itself a few weeks into vegetative growth... I've had three do it as seedlings and quit before flowering... Not that it makes a huge difference, it'll bud with three nugs at each node instead of two!


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 14, 2011)

And i want more nugs


----------



## BudMuncher (May 10, 2011)

One of my Ganesh (that did turn out female) did this, she has much more satellite bud growth rather than one main cola, she is running slightly behind the other Ganesh I have growing in trichome development but it will be interesting to see if they create the same amount of bud overall.


----------



## PencilHead (May 10, 2011)

Call me a phyllotaxi--I'm going out for Baklava.


----------

